# Heavy Equipment Trailer



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

What brand do you use? How long have you had it? What do you use to pull it?

I will have to replace my equipment trailer next year. This is after 18 years of use and abuse.

Geoff


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

For my big stuff I use a 50ton three axle tag built by Dynaweld.It is pulled by one of three macks 2 are 400hp tandems,1 is a 350hp single with cheater,this is the one we use most.We pull both our tractorhoes,rubber tired loader, road grader,crawler loaders,and a 29,000# excavator.We hire our 49,000# machine moved.We love the tag set up it has served us well.


----------



## Pauls Mowing (Sep 23, 2000)

I used a Miller OTG44, 22 ton tandem axle trailer with a hydraulic tilt deck. Pulled it with a '90 Ford LA9000, single axle, with a Cummins 315 and a 9 speed. this worked out well to haul my Case 580D backhoe. I also hauled 3 yard loaders for other people, and a few dozers. The largest machine I had hauled with it was a JD 590 excavator, which put me over weight by about 300 pounds.

I've owned 2 Millers, both excellent trailers. The short wheel base makes getting in and out of tight places a breeze. There are a lot of good trailer manufactures out there, just depends on what you need, the style you like and other considerations.

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well I don't own it but I have been having my machine moved by a local towing co. and they have a landoll with the slidding wheels and it is very nice.loading and unloading is not chor at all with the good load angles .I know it's a bit higher than a regular tag but you could do equipment moves for other contrators to get some money for the extra expense.I assume that you realy only want a tag but landoll makes one of those too.check them out.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Well, I am looking at another interstate tag a long. However, I am also thinking about refurbing the old one. It needs breaks, bearings, and new springs would help. However the frame is in good shape. I am thinking, new paint, lights, redue the breaks and break lines, new planks, and springs, and I will have a trailer ready for another 10 years. It would be a good winter project I guess.

Has anyone done anything like this?

Geoff


----------



## justa hick (Oct 23, 2000)

we rebuild our 48' over the road flatbed trailer.we sandblast repaint refloor tear takes us bout a month and we have a almost new trailer for around 2500 to 4000 a big difference from new

[Edited by justa hick on 11-08-2000 at 03:23 AM]


----------



## Pauls Mowing (Sep 23, 2000)

I rebuilt both Millers I had. Rewired everything,new bearings, new deck, sandblast, paint. The frame was good enough to keep her going a long time, so it was cost effective for me to rebuild vs a new trailer. Plus I enjoyed doing the work.

Paul


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Our trailer refurb is complete. The busy snow season caused the project to drag on forever. However it was a very large savings to refurb the trailer. We also picked up a 10 year old Interstate to use over the winter, that we will refurb next winter.

Geoff


----------

